# MkV/MkVI How-to Porsche Cayenne / VW Toureg / Audi Q7 Brembo brakes.



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

So for anybody looking to setup Cayenne/Toureg/Q7 caliper on the front of your MKV using 1 piece rotors:

1: 6 Piston Brembo calipers off of a Porsche cayenne/VW toureq/Audi Q7. 

-There are two types of calipers 17z designed to fit a 330mm rotor and 17" wheels and 18z designed to fit a 350mm rotor and 18" wheels.

-You also have to consider spoke clearance as the large calipers stick outward much farther and can contact your spokes.

2: Rotors: 2008 ML350 (17z) or 2008 GL450 (18z)

-2008 ML350 rotor specs, These are the rotors to use with 17z calipers










-2008 GL 450 rotor specs, These are the rotors to use with 18z calipers.










3: Caliper mounting hardware from JHM Motorsports.

http://jhmotorsports.com/shop/catal....html?osCsid=1ede1644950e51d3963aa8ba08956a91

4: 65mm - 65mm metal hub centric rings.

-These will need to be shortened as not to stick out past the face of the rotor and interfere with mounting the wheels.

5: MkIV .:R32 brake lines.

-Direct fit to MkV brake line and 17z-18z Calipers



The Calipers bolt directly to the stock spindle with the hardware kit from JHM. Rotors are a perfect fit aside from the slightly to large center bore corrected by the hub rings.

17z and 18z calipers used different pads.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

the 17 and 18 calipers are not the same. 
the 17z are made for the 330mm rotors while the 18z are made for the 350mm rotors. 
the mounting points are spaced an extra 10mm to accomidate the extra size of the rotors (half of 20mm) and I BELIEVE that the pistons are larger on the 18Z


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

.therealvrt said:


> the 17 and 18 calipers are not the same.
> the 17z are made for the 330mm rotors while the 18z are made for the 350mm rotors.
> the mounting points are spaced an extra 10mm to accomidate the extra size of the rotors (half of 20mm) and I BELIEVE that the pistons are larger on the 18Z


 That is included, but might have been easy to overlook.

Corrections have been made.


----------



## Twisted_gti (Jul 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if the rear calipers from the Cayenne/Toureg/Q7 and the rear rotors from the Mercedes will the gti? It stands to reason that it would...


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Twisted_gti said:


> Does anyone know if the rear calipers from the Cayenne/Toureg/Q7 and the rear rotors from the Mercedes will the gti? It stands to reason that it would...


I saw a post where someone was selling rear A7 calipers, ss lines and 330mm MB rotors. It says that it is direct fit to MKV. I have the A7 rear calipers and I am putting togrther the kit now to fit them in.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Twisted_gti said:


> Does anyone know if the rear calipers from the Cayenne/Toureg/Q7 and the rear rotors from the Mercedes will the gti? It stands to reason that it would...


If you're trying to put them on the rear of the GTI you're going to have to do something about the ebrake. Stock GTI brakes have the ebrake mechanism built into the rear calipers, these do not. Someone made a bracket that fit them along with a separate ebrake caliper from a Viper, but they're no longer available. Watch the classifieds though, they still pop up from time to time.


----------

